# that's*satyrical-- farm journal



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

_Northern Georgia-hot humid summers, mild winters_

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

_I am married 14 years with two boys and a girl.  ages 13 (girl), 8 & 6_

3.    How would you define your farm?

_just starting out & growing quickly_

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

_let's just say this farm would be huge_

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
_
No but my husband has built LOTS_

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

_No._

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
_Love of animals, wanting to be closer to nature and more self sufficient, wanting to have more natural food with less chemicals_

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
_
both, but I am spending money & not making any yet so it is not a very profitable occupation. lol. hopefully eventually that will change._

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

_I'm a jack of all trades but a master of none._

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

_I've learned to never say never. I used to tell my husband he was crazy for wanting goats until I learned more about them & now I am wayyyy more obsessed with goats than him....lol_

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

_yes_

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

_outdoors or on the computer looking up things I have questions about or am interested in. If I have an interesting book on hand sometimes I read that instead._

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

_I'm sure I could, but I've had no interest really._

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
_
not recently. I used to be really creative & probably still could be but I don't have a ton of free time or at least I have other things I'd rather do in my free time._

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
_
pretty much all kinds we are zoned agricultural. I am not sure about exotic animals though._

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
_
no, but my husband can operate one. He can pretty much operate, build, or fix anything. He's awesome like that._

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

_Yes, but I suck at it. My garden always gets killed by powdery mildew right before I'm able to start collecting the goods....lol_

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

_No_

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

_5 acres_

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, General, Advanced? ARRL?
_
Not sure what this question means exactly...lol_

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
_
I absolutely love all aspects of breeding. I would love to learn everything about it. I love the excitement of the unknown, what combinations will produce what, will it be a boy or girl, how many...etc..._

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

_Wow. I still haven't figured out what I want to be when I grow up to tell you the truth. I would say farmer girl, that is what I want to be right now, but I am just starting out so time will tell!!_


23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
_
once again, hubby is the talented one. Yes, I am a lucky girl!!_

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

_sure, if it seems to be tried & tested & reliable_

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

_I don't know. They always say the grass is greener on the other side, so there are a few places I think I would like to live but I am happy where I am really. If I were gonna give somewhere new a try Australia would be cool, or somewhere in the northwestern US, or maybe Maine._

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

_would love to, but we don't have one_

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
_the girl in the incredibles that could be invisible. that would be cool. my daughter would be so busted all the time...lol_

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

many are, but not to the extent that I am

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

_Some days I love to cook & some days I'm over it. I am a pretty good cook but I don't branch out & make a lot of new things because of 4 other people in the house each one of them with certain things they don't like to eat...._

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

_There are a ton of great animal experiences it is hard to choose. The 2 worst are watching my kitty get mauled by my parents dog & not being able to save him & having to put our old mare down this past year._

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
_
if you consider foraging picking wild blackberries when they're in season...lol_

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
_
Teamwork. My husband & I complement each other well. I am good at organizing, cleaning, planning & caring for the animals. He is good at planning, building,  and fixing most everything._

33.    In which fictional universe would you most like to live?

_Um, I do live in a fictional universe. My imagination is quite active..lol_

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

_We do not yet. But we are very good at conserving. We line dry our clothing, turn things off when they're not in use, use a room a/c unit instead of central that we only use when necessary-usually windows get open at night & we use the whole house fan. Hubby is thinking of making a solar hot water heater. I would absolutely love to have solar panels & get a fat check from the electric company someday but as of right now they are too expensive._

35    What is the mass/weight ratio of a European swallow carrying a coconut from the tropics to England?

_LOL one of my sons could probably answer this they are both baby einstein math whizzes, but as for me, well, I have no clue...._


36.   Have you ever lived completely off grid? Would you like to?

_No & Yes_

37.   In what do you trust?

_God & family._

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
_
Once again, hubby does all this stuff..._

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

_I don't know. I have had animals since the kitten I grew up with since birth. Probably._


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am right with you the gardening.  Woudl love to do more but I can't seem to get the little I do right.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

It's so weird, because they look so beautiful & healthy & then the instant they start to produce the nasty white powder shows up & everything starts to die


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you water at night?

I used to have that powdery mildew problem, I stopped watering at night (even though that's the easiest time for me to do it, I have too much other stuff to do in the mornings!) and bought a nifty organic fungicide at a garden store.  You only have to reapply every 2 wks or after a rain, so it's not like it's a huge hassle to do it, either....b/c I don't do hassles well.

Now I get up an hr. early on mornings I need to water and only water at the bottom.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

Good tips to try. Thank you. Of course, they will have to wait til next spring. This garden is already toast except for one very hardy sweet basil plant and one pumpkin that is oranging up nicely despite the fact that the plant is dead....

You crack me up sometimes too. "I don't do hassles very well..." lol seems we have something in common!!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2011)

My gardening is to plant it and forget it type of thing...this year it did pretty well with that  :/  If it requires babysitting it's gonna die...I love to watch things grow and I love to harvest but to constantly be in there weeding, watering and the like...well let's just say that isn't a thing I enjoy doing.  So on really super hot days when we have no rain occasionally DH will water cause he feels sorry for the plants  

I do love to forage for wild eats though.  There are amazing salad fixings out there if you really care to look...so yes I do considering picking blackberries foraging - the darn goats and calf beat me to them this year though


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

So excited, only 2 more days til I pick up my new babies. My very 1st goats! I worked an extra day this week so I could afford to go pick them up on Sunday.  I will have pics for everyone if not Sunday, then by Monday. Hopefully you can all help me figure out if the doe is pregnant yet too....Of course, if she is not she will be soon since they will be together til it happens. The breeder I am getting them from says the buck is _"very persistent"_ so it _will_ happen!! She also said the doe doesn't seem interested in the buck at all anymore so that is a good sign. lol They are Nigerian Dwarfs and are both about 2 years old & the doe has had 2 sets of twins so far and 2 easy births.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 13, 2011)

Here they are!!! Our first goats  <3  Clinton is the buck (the white one) and Enya is the doe (black & tan with blue eyes) They already follow me around & Clinton gets jealous when Enya comes to see me...lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks!!!  My first venture will be trying to clip their hooves.  They are a little on the long side right now. I'm a little nervous about Clinton, he is a buck after all...lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 13, 2011)

Other than being stinky they trim up just the same. 

I suggest you wear a glove on the hand you use to hold his leg when you do the front- it will take you forever to wash the smell of your hand if you don't!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 13, 2011)

The problem is he's a butt about being caught. Do I tie him up first or maybe get someone to hold him while I'm doing it? He's not mean, but he doesn't like to be caught & I know he won't stay still for me easily lol.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh man... chasing goats is my least favorite thing to do.  Yes, once you catch him just clip him to the fence if you don't have your stanchion built yet.  Or get a helper.  Or both!


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are very cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 13, 2011)

thank you!!!


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving that's *Satyrical


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks elevan. Hope yours was great as well!

Grrr. Do you ever get aggravated with people when they give you "advice"?

Some "friend" on my facebook page told me I should stop growing imaginary crops & do something with my life because I'm a smart girl lol. Hmmm, I guess I'm smart enough to know I LIKE raising animals, growing gardens/my own food, and being there for my kids while they grow up?? Why would I want to be a worker drone somewhere for someone else's outfit? Granted, I do work outside the home part time because mini-farming does not pay good money & my kids need clothes & shoes & stuff. There are more important things in life than making a buck. Not to mention if anyone has viewed the payscale chart & the way it's changed in the past 20 or so years I wouldn't make enough money for throwing my life away as a worker drone to be worthwhile unless I was a CEO or in the top 1% of the US income bracket. Plus living in the boonies and gas prices being so high would require me to spend a good portion of what I make DRIVING to said job to make pitiful wages. Well, thanks for letting me vent here. 

On another note this hot/cold shifting weather is finally catching up with me. Getting my first head cold and/or flu of the season. Goaties & human kids are all doing well. Trying to catch up on some housework today while feeling like crud because we'll have an out of town visitor this week.


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> There are more important things in life than making a buck.


Very true.  We took a large hit when I quit my job with DH's blessing.  Life isn't about money or the things that you can buy with it.  As long as I can pay my bills, feed my family and have a little left over then I'm quite happy.  Happier now than when I was a drone for an idiot.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 29, 2011)

Speaking as a drone for an $*%& - MORE POWER TO YOU! If I could walk away from my job I would in a heart beat.

I read once "behind every sucessful farmer is a wife that works in town"......no kidding


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of my family would sure enjoy a little more income.  We all help family out when were allowed.  My sister would love to be a stay at home mom, they just can't afford that.  Now that my BIL got a promotion of sorts they will make more money but probably still not enough for her to quit.  It tears at my heart to see my little sis not getting to be a full time momma, I can't imagine what she goes through.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I know. Times are tough out there right now. We certainly don't have a lot of extra money laying around either. We sacrifice so I can stay with them & keep goats & chickens & garden. We have gotten help from family at times when we needed it, thank God. I just don't see the point in going to work full time & not have much more money than I do going part time. I would have to pay someone to watch my kids while I'm out working & pay for gas etc. It wouldn't come out to very much more money & I would be sacrificing a lot more than a few bucks & superfluous items I might have otherwise bought.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 30, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Oh I know. Times are tough out there right now. We certainly don't have a lot of extra money laying around either. We sacrifice so I can stay with them & keep goats & chickens & garden. We have gotten help from family at times when we needed it, thank God. I just don't see the point in going to work full time & not have much more money than I do going part time. I would have to pay someone to watch my kids while I'm out working & pay for gas etc. It wouldn't come out to very much more money & I would be sacrificing a lot more than a few bucks & superfluous items I might have otherwise bought.


Good for you and your DH sacrificing staying home with your children.  A few more bucks and superfluous items aren't really that important when it comes to actually raising your children.  I was a stay at home mom, sacrificed lots that my family thought I was nuts to do it.  Best thing I ever did.   My hats off to anyone today who looks at raising children as more important than vacations, Big Screen TV's, expensive cars, manicures, etc.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the support it is nice to not be criticized for staying home for once 

Well my little scheme is coming along nicely. Dh found some rabbit cages on craigslist that I went to pick up today. That will make it that much easier to keep the bunnies I am picking up on the 12th for his Christmas present a secret!!  Muahahahahahahaha....  There are some really nice ones that I am getting the catalog for in the mail that we may spring for later but these will do nicely for now and they're not too shabby 

Pics to come soon!! Cute lil bun-buns!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see your new buns.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

I know!!! Me too!! The boy bun is older (3 months old) I believe?? The 2 girls are sisters from the same litter. They will be just baby buns. This will be our first venture into buns & true heritage animals. We are getting American Chinchillas. These bunnies actually have papers. It's kind of strange to me that he wants to eat bunnies with papers. Oh well, as long as I don't have to do the deed. He better hide what we're eating well too. lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I know!!! Me too!! The boy bun is older (3 months old) I believe?? The 2 girls are sisters from the same litter. They will be just baby buns. This will be our first venture into buns & true heritage animals. We are getting American Chinchillas. These bunnies actually have papers. It's kind of strange to me that he wants to eat bunnies with papers. Oh well, as long as I don't have to do the deed. He better hide what we're eating well too. lol


Smart move getting meat rabbits with papers.  You don't just have to eat them.  Lots of people out there looking to show American Chinchillas also.  So your buns can have a dual purpose.  

My DH already has already been delegated that job when the times comes for our meat rabbits.  That's in the future.  Right now we just have pets.  

And tell your DH to hide the rabbit meat in chili or a stew.  Very good.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 1, 2011)

I shudder to think where I'd be in my life if I hadn't 'lost' my job (it went to Mexico), I was miserable and DH and I were at the verge of splitting up.

MUCH, much happier as a semi-broke goat farmer than I ever was at a 'real' job.  And you're right, childcare $ is just ridiculous.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I shudder to think where I'd be in my life if I hadn't 'lost' my job (it went to Mexico), I was miserable and DH and I were at the verge of splitting up.
> 
> MUCH, much happier as a semi-broke goat farmer than I ever was at a 'real' job.  And you're right, childcare $ is just ridiculous.


I know. Sometimes when things "happen" and you think they are bad things they end up being blessings in disguise, for sure!!


Hmmm. Showing bunnies eh? That sounds fun. What do the judges look for exactly with buns? Do they have conformation issues as well? Length of body & such? Shiny & pretty coat, clear & bright eyes?? Interesting. We may just have to try that.

Exactly how delicate are baby buns? Will they do ok "hidden" from dh in the basement or should I hide them at my parent's house in their upstairs where it's warm? I don't want anything to happen to the papered buns they are hard to come by & kind of pricey.... Any taking care of buns advice is welcome here too!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd keep your new buns at your parent's house upstairs in the warmth.  Until Christmas time when you present them to your DH.  If you keep them in your basement, your DH might find before Christmas.  Either place though is good, just as long as they are warm and dry and fed.  

Regarding what the judges look for, you named it all.  Conformation is the key for some judges.  My suggestion is if you want to do this or sell your buns as Pedigree, is take one of your does and enter, doesn't cost much to enter into an Open Show and see what the judges say about your bun.  You can get lots of feedback on how well your bun is in conformation.  Plus you can talk to other breeders who are looking to help their herd.  Lots of options in this if you want to go this route.  Just something to think about with your papered buns, then just eating them.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

You're right he is more likely to notice buns in the basement than the missing cages. 

That is a good idea. I will bring one of the girls to a show & see what the judge has to say. Should be a good learning experience. Maybe she'll even win something


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)

good luck on your first show, I can't wait to see pics of your new buns (rabbits)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

argh I can't for the life of me figure out how kittays are so dern cute but smell so dern bad. I have to clean that thing called the litter box 3 times a day at least & it still stinks  Tempted to send them outside to go mousing but don't want anything to happen to them. 

Coffee is done. Ahhhhhhhh. Yummmmmmmm. 

It was so cold out there today waiting on the bus for my daughter I think my nose got frostbitten & I am soooooo ready for this coffee. 

Sorry for the boring journal entry but just wanted to vent for a second here before I head on out into the wild tundra to do the farm chores


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> argh I can't for the life of me figure out how kittays are so dern cute but smell so dern bad. I have to clean that thing called the litter box 3 times a day at least & it still stinks  Tempted to send them outside to go mousing but don't want anything to happen to them.
> 
> Coffee is done. Ahhhhhhhh. Yummmmmmmm.
> 
> ...


what kind of litter box do you use?

I use a box called the breeze made by tidy cat sold at walmart it is bright green, change pad weekly and scoop daily throw out pellets and change one a month, doesn't smell like most boxes because liquid goes into the pad and that is what makes them smell bad, unless you walk in right after they used the box 
I have 4 indoor cats so I have two boxes, the system I really want is found here
www.catgenie.com


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

It's just a regular old scoop it yourself box. BUT it's not really the urine that smells bad. It pretty much keeps that under control It's the OTHER stuff  *gag* I know I could probably buy expensive food & cut down on that a little but any suggestions? I don't want to spring for the expensive stuff if I'm not sure it will work. Probably doesn't help that I have THREE kittays, but what can I say. They're like potato chips you can't have just one & I ended up rescuing my very favorite snuggliest kittay & it wasn't planned at all. That one put us over the top with 3. LOL

Here's that devlish little snuggler. He even snuggles in the kids drawers


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> It's just a regular old scoop it yourself box. BUT it's not really the urine that smells bad. It pretty much keeps that under control It's the OTHER stuff  *gag* I know I could probably buy expensive food & cut down on that a little but any suggestions? I don't want to spring for the expensive stuff if I'm not sure it will work. Probably doesn't help that I have THREE kittays, but what can I say. They're like potato chips you can't have just one & I ended up rescuing my very favorite snuggliest kittay & it wasn't planned at all. That one put us over the top with 3. LOL
> 
> Here's that devlish little snuggler. He even snuggles in the kids drawers
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4920_00212.jpg


males, females? the higher the protien the better the food, and you want protien in meat not veggie based, cats are the only 100% carnivores on earth. (big or small) cats will graze grass mostly to clean out furr balls.

the more veggie in the food = more waste, i proved that to my hubby when I ran out of their special food cleaned boxes 3x a day and got 3x the smell.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

2 females and Mr. Snuggle Stuff in the pic above is a male. So what are some good high animal protein food suggestions?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually feed script food, science diet cd because of my Maine coon are so susceptable to blockages. they have a new one the wild something but I think it is very expensive let me research since I really don't know what is out there anymore

my mine thing for me was high protien, no food dyes 
if you want to know how I research for foods

to figure the actual protien 
protien +fat+moisture= total protien at least the 1st two ingredients need to be meat based


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 2, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felids aren't the only obligate carnivores  in the animal kingdom  there are many species, they are just the best known example. All crocodilians, members of the dolphin family (Orcas especially),  predatory birds, ferrets etc. are all obligate carnivores. 

This is an excellent article  regarding nutrition for the domestic cat, and note that is focuses on the importance of water, since our pet cats were domesticated from a species of desert cat, adapted to drink little water and get most of the moisture needed from the flesh of prey. That part of cat physiology has not been domesticated out of them, either.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

That is a lot of info for someone that merely wants to make the cat box smell less....  

But thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

:bun   
repost didn't work


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected thanks  ( I mean that sincerely)
thanks for the articles


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 2, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I stand corrected thanks  ( I mean that sincerely)
> thanks for the articles


Glad I could help!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 4, 2011)

So excited. Got a new little baby buckling reserved. He will be my lil Teva's half brother. They have the same daddy. He is due around the 20th of this month AND get to go get some bunnies on next Monday. Although we may all go pick them up on Sunday. Dh figured out my surprise  The good news is I don't have to try to "hide" them for 2 weeks. I have enough stuff to try to hide so that will make my life a little easier. Enya is still getting fatter although she tends to look less fat on some days than others. She still has no udder development besides larger teats. Her who hah is more swollen looking than the other does. That is a good sign isn't it? Dh thought she might be in heat today. PLEASE don't do that to me lol. I may let Clinton in with the girls the end of this month for a while again just in case. Posey is in with all the big girls now. Posey is looking more mature & she will be 8 months old then so I think it will be ok. Can't wait to see Cinnamon's babies. I keep on checking the cam for them lol. Not much else new going on here. Excited to share some new pics with you all of buns & baby buckling in the near future


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new buns and buckling.  I just reserved one m'self.  Because....I need another one. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats on the buckling, my Christmas present is two pregnant dairy goats. I'll post pics on my journal when I get home. I am so excited I get them on the 18th


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, that's what I figured. I NEED one too lol. 

Yay for preggie goats!!! When are they due?? Lookin forward to another kidding thread.

The kittays are completely trashing the Christmas tree. Hopefully some of these ornaments will survive til next year


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 4, 2011)

Still waiting for your husband to resist and comment on my Journal, lol.  Oh and congrats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry he never comments on these boards. He is one of those perpetual lurkers lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 4, 2011)

btw pictures are now posted in my journal of the does


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

So did you get your rabbits?  How's the Christmas presents doing?  

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

that's*satyrical!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's my young nemesis.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

whats happening ???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks for all the holiday wishes it's been a while since I visited my own journal & I just got back to the forum this past month. 

Has anyone seen Livinwright or Ms. Research? Haven't seen them post since I've been back hope they are ok. 

Well I should hopefully have some happy, healthy baby pics to put on here soon. Other than that not too much new in my neck of the woods


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 4, 2012)

LivingWright Farm is ok been real busy and Ms Research I am not sure of. I miss them too.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for answering. Glad livinwright is doing well. Hope Ms. Research is ok. She didn't even get to see our new bunnies


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Got the farm chores done & now it's time for.........


Welp Houston had his photoshoot day before yesterday. Today I think it's Sugars turn & tomorrow, Snookie. They are such good subjects, well ok not really. But they're pretty darn cute even if they move around so much that you have to be able to dance to get a picture   For anyone who doesn't know: Houston, Sugar & Snookie are our new baby goats that were born last Saturday night.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

PICS!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

There are some on the goat picture thread to hold you over for now. More a little later after the next photo shoot.... lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> There are some on the goat picture thread to hold you over for now. More a little later after the next photo shoot.... lol


I'll be waiting. I LOVE baby goat pics!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Well got Coco her pre-kidding CD&T today.  I also got all 3 babies their 1st CD&T.  It felt so horrible to be mean to the babies & the giant preggie doe like that but I guess it's what is best for them  Baby boy will get disbudded tomorrow night & baby girls will be Saturday night. The neighbors & their kids came to see the goat babies today. I don't know if it stressed the goats out but it sure stressed me out. They still seem ok tonight after their falls from the kids dropping them (at least they were close to the ground) & their shots. I don't think I'll be letting any more kids visit anytime soon. lol  Enya's already trying to hook up with Clinton through the fence. I sure do have some horny goats. Now I know how they came up for the name of that herb Horny Goat Weed. LOL  Pics tomorrow I am way too tired & lazy to wait for this slow arse thing to download them tonight.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 16, 2012)

Freaking store was out of 1/2 price leftover valentine's candy & I was jonesin for some chocolate. Must be a lot of cranky, choco cravin', PMS infested chics running around these parts lately. Grrrrr. Oh well.....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

So many exciting things going on here this spring!!  This Saturday we get our new buck who is GORGEOUS!! This Sunday if the tax return comes as planned we get 2 new does that are gorgeous & ready to be bred (or close to ready) We plan to get some new baby chicks this week-end too. Coco is due in just 1 week!! Daisy is due in 3 weeks! Our top bar bee hive is ready to go so this week-end we are also trying to track down some starter bees & beeswax. Such an exciting time  We have so many egg customers we can't keep up. Also I have a few people showing interest in my goats so hopefully will sell our first goat or 2 shortly as well  Our little farm is slowly but surely coming along.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So many exciting things going on here this spring!!  This Saturday we get our new buck who is GORGEOUS!! This Sunday if the tax return comes as planned we get 2 new does that are gorgeous & ready to be bred (or close to ready) We plan to get some new baby chicks this week-end too. Coco is due in just 1 week!! Daisy is due in 3 weeks! Our top bar bee hive is ready to go so this week-end we are also trying to track down some starter bees & beeswax. Such an exciting time  We have so many egg customers we can't keep up. Also I have a few people showing interest in my goats so hopefully will sell our first goat or 2 shortly as well  Our little farm is slowly but surely coming along.


That is good news.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

My Enya girl gave us about 20 oz. this morning. Could have gone for more but it hurts my hands & I gotta leave some for the trips or they'll be angry lol.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 29, 2012)

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 29, 2012)

so happy for you for getting everything in line how hard is it to keep bees?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

@ Autumnprarie-I'm  not sure. We don't have them yet. We are using a top bar hive my husband built which is a little different than a traditional hive. I will let you know after we get them.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 2, 2012)

Just sold the very first baby born on this farm. Even though he's only just about to be 3 weeks old I already am attached to him & in love with his little personality (even if he does hump his sisters lol) I will always remember that first moment when he slid into this world & into my heart. Hope you do very well at your new home Houston I know you will be missed <3


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 2, 2012)

I will be there soon - it's gonna be hard to sell my baby too.  But I know I can't keep them all.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

I could only imagine how hard that is. Hope he has a great life with his new family. Do you get to see him at all?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 5, 2012)

Well our new little buck is home & our 20, that's right, 20 baby chicks are also home. We got a wide variety this year. Let's see: Black Australorp, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Buff Orpington, Buff Brahma, Barred Rocks, Black Sex Link, and Americaunas. They are cute but messy little buggers I swear I gotta fill food & change water about 4 times a day! Oh, and poor miserable Coco is in the kidding stall the rest of the nights this week. Poor thing is SOOO big & SOOO miserable. You can literally see misery in her eyes.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I could only imagine how hard that is. Hope he has a great life with his new family. Do you get to see him at all?


He is going to Kentucky so I doubt I will see him, but a BYH member is purchasing him so I hope to see lots of pics once he leaves & lots of pics of whatever beautiful babies he helps make 

And THANK YOU to everyone that sent hugs. I really needed them


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to add, the bees are on order too. We have the beeswax & hive here & waiting on them


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 12, 2012)

Vent time. Crappiest day ever. I have a 2nd degree burn in my finger tip, a twisted/sprained ankle, the water pump appears broken so we have no running water, my youngest son is getting sick so has been coughing & whining all day, I found a dead chicken in the water bucket (which I can't clean out because, oh, hey we have no running water!!!!) I found out the doeling out of my favorite doe has messed up teats, the bees were freaking out this afternoon so I don't know if they're going to stay in their hive, did I mention we don't have any water so I can't shower or fill up the animals water buckets? Grrrrrr. Just one thing after another. Oh I forgot to add my hay provider is fresh out so now I've gotta find some alfalfa hay somewhere too.  Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 12, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 12, 2012)

You certainly had a rotten day.


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

I know hugs won't  fix it but I hope it helps


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the hugs guys. They do make me feel a little better. So do the sweet gifts from my kids, the husband trying to cheer me up, and our bunny kindling this morning with 6 healthy kits. The little things


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 23, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Thanks elevan. Hope yours was great as well!
> 
> Grrr. Do you ever get aggravated with people when they give you "advice"?
> 
> ...


((Ok I know this is the second page but I'm catching up and totally have to say this))
Actually if the buck has a good topline, is friendly, and generally a good buck its worth getting him!! 


((((hugs))))) Hope it turns out OK, and you get water!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow it has been a long time since I've written anything here!!! Thanks everyone for the cyber hugs & well wishes 

We have 9 baby goaties here right now, and 10 baby Am Chin buns. Three of the baby goats are going to their new home Saturday. I have mixed feelings about it. As they sell my life will get easier around here but I will miss them. Luckily I am keeping a few of them to keep me from getting too sad  We were lucky to get so many gorgeous babies and almost all girls!!! Well that is about all that's going on here right now.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 8, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you!


X2 I have missed your posts


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey everyone.  It has been FOREVER since I posted here.  Thanks for all the well wishes   Well, it's a happy spring here on the mini farm.  I'm happy to have gotten all the baby goaties their tattoos, their CD&T vaccines & coccidia prevention done.  I have a new doe from awesome bloodlines coming to join us with her absolutely adorable baby doeling.  I had a reservation on the doe but the doeling is kind of a surprise   I will pick them up next Sunday.   Yay!!!  The barn is coming along nicely and we should (knock on wood)  get the roof started & possibly finished next weekend.   My doe Dazz is getting ready to kid in 2 weeks so I'm super excited about that as well.  She just got her pre-kidding shave and should be ready to go.  She is just an awesome little doe and I can't wait to see what she is hiding in there.  ( Hopefully NOT all boys  )   We have adorable piglets running around healthy & happy.  We should have rabbit kits any day now.  YUP!!!  Spring is definitely in the air here!!!!!  I can smell it.  Wait, maybe it's just the animal poo I smell.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2013)

Animal poo smell in the air means warm weather is finally here


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay for all your baby animals!!!!    Lol, they make up in cuteness for all the animal manure smell!!!!
I love spring!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha!!! Thanks for sharing my excitement.  And yes, the warm weather most definitely magnifies the poo smell.  But all the cute little baby animals are SO worth it!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

I am glad to see spring too. Just finish planting tomatoes in a new garden spot


----------

